# pcmcia-cs-drivers

## GurliGebis

Iam using the 2.6.0 kernel, and when I emerge pcmcia-cs it emerges fine, but it does not install any drivers, only the utilities (cardmgr etc.).

Emerging pcmcia-cs-drivers does not work, since it complains about me not having pcmcia support in the kernel (which I have).

Any ideas about how to get pcmcia-cs to install the drivers, or get pcmcia-cs-drivers to compile?

----------

## michaelarch

I just emerged pcmcia_cs with 2.6 and had pcmcia support compiled into the kernel, during compile, it read that since I had pcmcia support compiled into the kernel, it wouldn't compile any drivers ( I think it even compained about the modules that the kernel compile made)  From this, I gathered, that if I take pcmcia support out of the kernel, emerging pcmcia_cs would then compile all the drivers.  I hope this helps.  Have a good one.

Michael

----------

## _hesoez_

pcmcia-cs won't compile unless you have pcmcia enabled in the kernel.

this is for the 2.6 kernel only, in 2.4 it goes fine.

i've tried this with 2.6.0-test10 and pcmcia-cs-3.2.5

i'm still trying to get the kernel to work on my laptop, pcmcia-bridge works but the pcmcia card doesn't(in 2.4 all is fine)

grtz

----------

## GurliGebis

I have pcmcia-cs compiled, and pcmcia support added to the kernel, but I do not get any drivers  :Sad: 

----------

## ph03n1x

I have the same problem here, that fucking thing just wont work:

It also takes a break calculating module dependencies (didnt take that long with 2.4)

Hmm but when I try to recompile pcmcia-cs it says:

2.5.0 and later kernels require that pcmcia be configured in the kernel source tree. To fix, reconfigure and rebuild your kernel with PCMCIA enabled.

----------

## GurliGebis

I can get pcmcia-cs compiled, but not pcmcia-cs-drivers.

Maybe someone should talk to the developers on this one.

----------

## ph03n1x

I dunno but either we are too stoopid or they really messed up pcmcia and framebuffer...  :Smile:  what i dont believe...

----------

## glamdring

my problem too... 

made new stage1-compile on a separate partition on my notebook, compiled the 2.6.0stable - kernel with pcmcia enabled (as i have done under 2.4.20), with pcnet_cs as module for my pcmcia-network card. came up cleanly, pcmcia-cs started and modprobe'd pcnet_cs into the kernel, but then it failed to setup eth1 (i use the pcmcia-network-card for my internet-connection as the cable modem is hardlocked for the mac-adress of this card).

after browsing several boards and mailing lists i attempt to make a guess on that issue:

as devfs is marked "deprecated" in the kernel sources and the implementation of devfs is stripped down to the core in 2.6.0, the devfsd is not able to generate the device nodes for pcmcia-devices in /dev. the solution would be to change to the new hotplug/sysfsutils/udev thingy, but i wasn't able to get that one to compile cleanly (also gentoo seems to depend heavily on devfs).

also the new ~x86-marked pcmcia-cs would not compile with disabled pcmcia in kernel, but that's another issue. whith enabled kernel-pcmcia & yenta it compiled cleanly (allthough i had to dump scsi completely for it broke compilation... but i don't need scsi-support so that one doesn't really matter for me)

so no 2.6.0-kernel for me (although i need it for getting my exotic agp-bridge and the f***ing igp320 radeon-like card running)...

anybody ideas solving this?

----------

## GurliGebis

If somebody could make an ebuild for pcmcia-cs-drivers 3.2.5, it might work.

I have tried, but it did not work  :Sad: 

----------

## lorgoth

I recently decided to go to 2.6.0 and have a prism2 based card.  I was previously using the linux-wlan-ng stuff.  I was having many of the same problems described here.  I finally got the kernel provided drivers working.  It is my understanding from reading around on the pcmcia-cs page that they really aren't going to do much in the way of driver support for 2.6 and consequently people need to start using kernel provided drivers.  Does the kernel not provide the driver that you need?

----------

## bushwacka

 *lorgoth wrote:*   

> I recently decided to go to 2.6.0 and have a prism2 based card.  I was previously using the linux-wlan-ng stuff.  I was having many of the same problems described here.  I finally got the kernel provided drivers working.  It is my understanding from reading around on the pcmcia-cs page that they really aren't going to do much in the way of driver support for 2.6 and consequently people need to start using kernel provided drivers.  Does the kernel not provide the driver that you need?

 

I have an netgear ra401, which I believe is prism2 based.  Would you be so kind as to post the steps you took to get this card working with 2.6.0?

----------

## michaelarch

```
CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=y

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=y

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=y

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y
```

This is my .config portion to get the netgear ma401 pcmcia card working.  I compiled pcmcia support into the kernel.  I am running hotplug at boot and I do get a wierd error about a module not being available.  It's probably because I compiled everything into the kernel.  It still works perfectly though, so I'm not too worried about it now.  Please let me know if this works.  I also emerge pcmcia-cs with ~x86 and they compiled fine.

MIchael

----------

## theonlymcc

I'm not sure if mine is working. I am using the 2.6.0-gentoo sources and pcmcia-cs 3.2.5. Compiled with PCMCIA support and yenta, both built in. I 

```
rc-update add pcmcia boot
```

 and at boot time it says 

```
cardmgr: watching 1 socket
```

 It does complain that ds FATAL can't be found. Should I compile it as a module? I don't have my wireless PCMCIA LAN card yet, getting one for x-mas. So does this mean my PCMCIA stuff is working?

----------

## lorgoth

Sure...I am not an expert though so there may be a better way to do this.  I am just a guy who wants his prism2 card to work under 2.6.0 and doesn't have enough time to make the solution elegant.

First of all....kernel config

Bus options->PCMCIA/CardBus support

M -> PCMCIA/CardBus support

M -> CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

Device drivers->Networking support->Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

K -> Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

M -> Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

M -> Hermes PCMCIA card support

Device drivers->Networking support->PCMCIA network device support

K -> PCMCIA network device support

Then modify /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 by adding

yenta_socket

orinoco_cs

I then unmerged the linux-wlan-ng package and renamed the /etc/pcmcia directory to clean out the junk that linux-wlan-ng puts there, but the unmerge doesn't remove.  I then reemerged pcmcia-cs-3.2.5 to generate a clean and good /etc/pcmcia directory.  If you haven't emerged wireless-tools yet then now is a good time to do that.

I was previously using wlan0 for my wireless, but decided to simply use eth1 now so I modified /etc/conf.d/net to reflect that and created a /etc/init.d/net.eth1 script.

At this point things worked for me (after the requisite rebooting).  I can pop in the card and use iwconfig to set the ssid and I am good to go.  The net.eth1 script seems to get executed (although I had to manually do this the first time or two...I am not sure why).

Let me know if you have any questions or improvements.

----------

## GurliGebis

lorgoth> That worked, thanks  :Smile: 

I had to patch the drivers to get monitor mode, but then it worked  :Smile: 

----------

## cswbww

but is it necessary to update pcmcia 3.2.5?I use 3.2.4 to get my Eternet Card worked well, not wireless  :Wink: 

----------

## GurliGebis

I do not think so, but why not?

I am using 3.2.7, just copied the ebuild and made a digest  :Smile: 

----------

## FreeFly42

 *lorgoth wrote:*   

> ... I can pop in the card and use iwconfig to set the ssid and I am good to go.

 

You can edit /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts and it will do the iwconfig calls for you automatically.

----------

## bushwacka

Belated Thanks to Lorgoth for the quick howto.  Currently running 2.6.1-mm4 and all is well with this prism2 card.  Thanks again.

----------

